# Does this seem like a good deal?



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

Just stumbled across this- is this a good deal? 

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/926182105.html

Sorry, I'm really new at this. Would this be appropriate for my VW Beetle idea? 

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

The controller would be a good deal if it's not fried and would work with your conversion.

I'm not sure about the motor though. It has an interesting motor mount/frame though...

I did find a 5 year old thread saying that it was a CommutaVan motor about halfway down the page at the link below. 
There was also contact info for someone who recognized the model number and had data and parts for it provided the info is still current.


http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg04423.html

CommutaCar/Van/Citicar
http://www.evalbum.com/type/CCCC


----------



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

tj4fa said:


> The controller would be a good deal if it's not fried and would work with your conversion.


I guess the next question is- is there an easy way to verify that it is in working condition?


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

It might be hard to verify the controller out of the car, but if you contact the seller he could easily wire the motor up to a single 12V and send you a short vid of it. For $550 the motor alone would be a bargain, so you might just take a chance on the controller and talk him down $50-100 using your concern over the controller as a bargaining chip...


----------



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

order99 said:


> It might be hard to verify the controller out of the car, but if you contact the seller he could easily wire the motor up to a single 12V and send you a short vid of it. For $550 the motor alone would be a bargain, so you might just take a chance on the controller and talk him down $50-100 using your concern over the controller as a bargaining chip...


The seller is local. I sent him an e mail and hope to see the stuff tomorrow. I'm pretty good with the google but can't find squat about the motor with the information in the ad.


----------



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I bought them. Whew, not sure what I'm getting myself into! 













It sounded like the seller had quite a few inquires so if I determine that this won't work I believe I got a good enough deal to sell it for what I paid. But it seems like the right sort of stuff. I guess. I mean, what do I know? lol 

In for a penny, in for a pound! I guess this project has offically started. For the record, I sold two pre-amps I bought at the thrift store to pay for this- total investment, $16. 

Take care,

Ed


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Cool!!

Since the motor already has the copper bar across the two contacts, you should be able to take a 12v battery and a set of jumper cables and hook a positive wire to one terminal and the negative to the other and see if it spins up. 

You might want to make sure the motor is restrained but in that adapter it shouldn't too difficult.

You could probably get ahold of this guy at info at his website below and find out more about the motor.

http://chadconway.pbwiki.com/1980+Comuta-Car

And you might be able to find out more about the motor at this Comuta-car forum. There might be someone there who would buy it as it might be a "collectible". 

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/C-Car/messages


----------



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll get some decent pics of the motor and it's tag, but this was revealing- from the site you linked above:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/comuta-car/2179769610/

That's the tag from the Comuta-Car motor. It is very similar, but it is not the same motor that I have. The Comuta motor is rated for 6HP. Mine says 11. So almost twice as much. I think this might work for my project. We'll see.

Take care,

Ed

edit: was going to add info on this motor, but maybe I should just start another thread


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

commuta car motors have an unsupported (no bearing) involuted spline drive end. They are designed to bolt directly to the rear axle housing. (friend of mine has 3 of these cars, so I have seen them up close). 

So because this does have a front housing and because of the higher HP rating it probably didn't come from a comuta car. I don't know if hte comuta vans are different though in that regard though. If they are, then this might be a fairly rare item as the comuta vans are very rare (I think I heard that they made 11 of them, compared to 1000's of the cars). So if it really is a comuta VAN motor it might be worth finding a comuta van owner....


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

fast_eddie_72 said:


> I'll get some decent pics of the motor and it's tag, but this was revealing- from the site you linked above:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/comuta-car/2179769610/
> 
> ...


Ahem...see Commuta-Car parts list. 










http://www.didik.com/cit_part.htm

You should ask people here. Like I said it might be collectible (really) and they might know something about that motor support adapter.

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/C-Car/messages


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

madderscience said:


> ...So because this does have a front housing and because of the higher HP rating it probably didn't come from a comuta car. I don't know if hte comuta vans are different though in that regard though. *If they are, then this might be a fairly rare item as the comuta vans are very rare (I think I heard that they made 11 of them,* compared to 1000's of the cars). *So if it really is a comuta VAN motor it might be worth finding a comuta van owner*....


So imaging how rare would the postal van might be...

Notice that it also had a 120V Curtis Controller (cropped off by accident).










See this guy's Commuta-Van and check out his first name in regards to the e-mail above
and his motor size at ---> http://www.evalbum.com/108.html




[quote_]...These vehicles are relatively rare, but some are still in daily operation, conserving the oil supply. These cars are still reasonably priced in spite of being rare, innovative and somewhat of a landmark car. The price when you can find one, ranges between $3,500 and $6,500. This novelty people-mover will conserve energy, will not pollute the air, is quite and creates interest wherever it goes_.[/quote]

http://www.auto-quest.com/articles/artalt.html

My advice: Before you go too far, do a little research and make a few inquiries. Someone doing a CommutaVan restoration may need this equipment and which might help "fund" you for new equipment.

Your turn to start researching...


----------



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, that's great informaiont tj4fa! Sorry I doubted you. And no worries. I'll have plenty of time to research a lot more. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

fast_eddie_72 said:


> Wow, that's great informaiont tj4fa! Sorry I doubted you. And no worries. I'll have plenty of time to research a lot more.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Just tryin' to help a brutha out!


----------

